# What do you think is the best color?



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

This might be like if you have a kid or dog... you think your kid/dog is the cutest. But ima ask anyway...

What do you think the best color is for the Atlas? No wrong answers here as all the colors are sharp

My rankings:
Tourmaline Blue
Platinum Grey
White
Black
Red
Silver
Yellow


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Highest to lowest)

Yellow
Silver
Red
Gray
Black
Blue 
White

I love that VW is offering bold colors like the yellow and habenero orange on the tiguan/jetta. Breaks up the dreary black/white/gray scene we see every day.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

T Blue for sure.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*My favorites*

My favorites are the red and blue especially the red with the R-line package


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Non R-line:
White
Black
Yellow
Red
Blue

R-Line:
White 
Black
Red
Blue
Yellow


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

Depends. The one I bought of course is the best :laugh:

Ease of care:

White
Silver

Best looking when clean:

Black with alloy (not black rims)
Blue with 3rd party 20's or 22 silver or chrome
Red with black 20's (not alloy) - my personal choice.
White R line with black rims


When I bought my Red it didn't' come from the factory with the black rims I'd spec'd. My salesman commented before they had swapped silver 20" rims (to black) that this was the first red the dealer had seen and that when he first saw it he was unimpressed. Once they put the black rims on he said he understood why I'd chose what I'd chosen. I agree with him, the red and silver rims just don't rock it as much as the red/black combo. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I'm not paying your car payment nor you mine (although feel free  ) so whatever makes you happy is the "best" colour, regardless of what I think. Heck, some people loved that yellow and yet I don't. To each his own!


----------



## poprocksncoke13 (Mar 26, 2015)

Dont get the love for white cars


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

yellow only looks decent with black wheels. throw on a cargo rack and it looks even better

white R line

Red SEL P

all the rest meh


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

poprocksncoke13 said:


> Dont get the love for white cars


Me either. Always reminds me of company trucks/vans.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Gromicide said:


> yellow only looks decent with black wheels. throw on a cargo rack and it looks even better
> 
> white R line
> 
> ...


Don't really get the black wheel thing but on the yellow...looks good.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

White with black wheels gets my vote. Also a fan of Platinum grey with black wheels and tourmaline blue with silver wheels. 

R line in any color doesn't make the list because it's not offered on the sel premium.



Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Ryangiggs said:


> This might be like if you have a kid or dog... you think your kid/dog is the cutest. But ima ask anyway...
> 
> What do you think the best color is for the Atlas? No wrong answers here as all the colors are sharp
> 
> ...


silly question the best color is the one you bought. 
its like asking someone who is straight or not which what is best. ? lol 

but Yellow since that is the unit we bought
lol


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

The grey is working really well for not showing dirt, better than I expected. My previous vehicles were black and red. I saw a yellow SEL with black wheels on the dealer lot when I picked up my vehicle and I agree that looks really good, I almost asked if I could have that one instead. 

The color renditions shown on the VW website when you build your vehicle do not match the actual vehicle colors. The web colors are flatter and don't show the metallic finish very well. I like the grey online image better because it is lighter than the actual grey finish. But the real yellow metallic finish is better than the online because it changes so much depending on how the outside light is hitting it.


----------



## ebTDI (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm partial to Tourmaline Blue with black wheels. The blue is an interesting color. At night it looks black, and in bright sun it picks up teal.

While I really like white cars, I wasn't as crazy about the Atlas in white. I think the dark colors look better on the Atlas, and the red is growing on me as I see more.


----------



## Ryangiggs (Jun 15, 2018)

I agree. I didnt like the blue til i saw it in person

The color changes depending on the lighting is what makes it so appealing imo


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Definitely Tourmaline Blue...but I'm a little biased.  I also like the Platinum Gray, The Yellow and the Red. Not a fan of black or white cars.


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

Was sold on the tourmaline blue until we saw it in person - both my wife and I weren’t fans of how teal it looked in the sun. 

Our favorite is the Platinum gray with black wheels. I actually like the standard SEL in this color with the black wheels vs the R-Line. 

Never thought we would get after a gray car, but here we go! We’ll see if we can find one to buy soon. 

We were able to see all of the colors and rank as follows:
Platinum Gray (black wheels)
White R-Line
Red
Yellow
Tourmaline blue
Reflex silver
Black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

Picking a color is sometimes a decision made because of the inventory situation and not wanting to wait months for a special order... I wanted an SE V6/tech, and, my color choices were limited to white, black, Platinum Grey, silver and the yellow... I didn't want a white one because I just don't like white cars unless they are "pearl white" like my Miata, black was out because I live in a hot area with lots of Pecan trees, yellow was out because my wife said NO and silver was out as my last two vehicles were silver and I was tired of the color... I really wanted the red, but I would lose my huge discount of $4,400 if it was a dealer locate and/or ordered vehicle... My dealer had two Platinum Grey vehicles, one, demo with 1,000 miles and some dings, or, one that had just arrived and had 7 miles... Naturally I chose the latter... I really wanted the red or blue, but to no avail... I do like the platinum grey, since it is a metallic and it is pretty good at hiding most of the dirt... Again, most of the problem with getting the color you want the most is inventory and the willingness of the dealer to deal on an in stock vehicle versus a dealer trade and/or ordered vehicle...


----------



## 1vwatlas (Jun 27, 2018)

For me the priority was to have the light interior which makes the car seem larger on the inside, and remains cooler under the Florida sun. That left me with blue, black, white and dark red. Off those the blue is by far the nicest color, then red and last white. I don't like black cars.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

My wife picked up a black with the light grayish/tan interior and black wheels. We get a lot of complements and just as many people just staring. While I wanted the red with black wheels, it was her vehicle. The metallic black paint sparkles with a few different colors in the sunlight. Really shows off/defines the body lines.

My orange sel-p 4 motion r-line Tiguan has been delayed a few months, but is now due to deliver by the end of the month. Cant wait.

Oh, and I didn't like the yellow until I saw one driving. Now i think that and red are my favorites followed by black. 
Dark gray is blah. It works way better on the passat sel
White is non descript.
The t. Blue is weird in person. Too teal for me. I saw it from the shade side and thought it looked nice....until I made it around to the other side. Nope. Too teal.


----------



## Shiki87 (Jul 3, 2017)

For Atlas - Black and White only. 

Blue is just hideous, looks dull, no excitement at all. Same applies for that red, burgundish ... gold/yellow I don’t even want to mention. 

And grey is definitely easy to maintain but just too plain in my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*White for the mountains*








[/url]Atlas_Bennett_Pass_pano by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

The Yellow gets lots of compliments, and people literally waving me to stop to ask me about the color. It also has the best visibility in bad weather, which is one reason we chose it. I've found it never looks dirty, either.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Atlas53 said:


> The Yellow gets lots of compliments, and people literally waving me to stop to ask me about the color. It also has the best visibility in bad weather, which is one reason we chose it. I've found it never looks dirty, either.


agreed..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Love yellow- Too bad they discontinued it for 2019..


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

In order ....

1. White
2. Grey
3. New color (PACIFIC BLUE ?) All in the R-Line !!!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Jetta32696 said:


> Definitely Tourmaline Blue...but I'm a little biased.  I also like the Platinum Gray, The Yellow and the Red. Not a fan of black or white cars.


This looks damn good


----------



## Bluemeansgo (May 14, 2017)

I own the white, because I picked one up last June when the first models were getting launched and I needed it for summer. But I figured the Blue would look the best. Seen them in person a few times and suspicions confirmed... definitely nicest color. Makes the car look smaller than it is and doesn't look ugly and boring like the black.


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

Grey (but my wife hated it)
Red (got this one. Red could be more vibrant though. Still shows dirt)
Blue (very interesting color, changes as you view it)
Yellow (but too chicken to buy it)
White 
Silver (boring!)
Black (last 2 cars were Black, never again)


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*I love my white Atlas*

Great in the mountains, great in the snow, great off-road (for a 3rd row SUV). This car actually gets us places:








[/url]Atlas_Mt_Hood by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

jingranbury said:


> Picking a color is sometimes a decision made because of the inventory situation and not wanting to wait months for a special order.. I really wanted the red, but I would lose my huge discount of $4,400 if it was a dealer locate and/or ordered vehicle... My dealer had two Platinum Grey vehicles, one, demo with 1,000 miles and some dings, or, one that had just arrived and had 7 miles... Naturally I chose the latter... I really wanted the red or blue, but to no avail... I do like the platinum grey, since it is a metallic and it is pretty good at hiding most of the dirt... Again, most of the problem with getting the color you want the most is inventory and the willingness of the dealer to deal on an in stock vehicle versus a dealer trade and/or ordered vehicle...


THIS.....My preferred color was Tourmaline Blue but as you stated, depends on the Inventory. If I pushed it, would've lost the discount and also, the dealer would need to locate this vehicle/or ordered...They will locate as much as possible before ordering. If located, it will be driven...hence more miles added to the vehicle and exposed to elements (I rarely hear dealers actually using a bed to transport vehicles between dealers). We ended up with the Plat Grey that had 6 miles with $3500 discount from the dealer. Opted for the latter as Plat Grey was 2nd choice.

As a side note, 2019 has the Tera Brown metallic...intriguing color.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> THIS.....My preferred color was Tourmaline Blue but as you stated, depends on the Inventory. If I pushed it, would've lost the discount and also, the dealer would need to locate this vehicle/or ordered...They will locate as much as possible before ordering. If located, it will be driven...hence more miles added to the vehicle and exposed to elements (I rarely hear dealers actually using a bed to transport vehicles between dealers). We ended up with the Plat Grey that had 6 miles with $3500 discount from the dealer. Opted for the latter as Plat Grey was 2nd choice.
> 
> As a side note, 2019 has the Tera Brown metallic...intriguing color.


I was even more limited because I was specifically looking for a 2.0T SEL. My idea color would have been red with shetland or two tone interior, with black wheels. Of course I got black 2.0T SEL with 18 inch alloy wheels and black interior. I actually love it now. Never had a black car before, it looks intimidating on this big SEL.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I was even more limited because I was specifically looking for a 2.0T SEL. My idea color would have been red with shetland or two tone interior, with black wheels. Of course I got black 2.0T SEL with 18 inch alloy wheels and black interior. I actually love it now. Never had a black car before, it looks intimidating on this big SEL.


I hear yah! Black is nice just a pain to keep clean...darker colors is slimming on the Atlas haha


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RotationalAth said:


> I was even more limited because I was specifically looking for a 2.0T SEL.


Ran Cargurus and they seem to congregate in VA specifically in Sterling hehe...Agree, not much color choice.


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I hear yah! Black is nice just a pain to keep clean...darker colors is slimming on the Atlas haha


That was a concern going into it. I have an autocar wash that is right infront of my work on my way home. They have a membership where I pay $30 a month for unlimited car washes. I basically wash it 2-3 times a week and does not take any extra time from me on my way home after work. 

It does make it smaller that is for sure, but it brings out all the bling bling chrome on the SEL


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was never a fan of Silver cars until I saw the R line Atlas. 
This was right after I tinted the 2 front windows and the windshield.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the new Terra Brown


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


>


Stop teasing me! You know i love those rims hah


----------



## PCBHater (Sep 25, 2018)

*Steens Mountain Brown and Alvord Basin Tan*








[/url]Atlas_Dirty by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Alvord_Sunset_1 by James McMillan, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mooooc333 (Oct 10, 2018)

*COLOR*

I'm a little biased as I have the black/black, but I really like how it ended up turning out with the black wheels on the R-Line package. 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31350807338


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

Normally silver is lame (like a camry) but I have to admit that a Silver R line is near the top for me. It just works! Kinda like GTI 337. Who wants a silver GTI? errr...Oh that looks nice!


----------

